# Bicycle Auction in Bellevue, Nebraska Sunday, October 6, 2013



## sm2501 (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.stoolmanauctioncompany.com/upcoming-auctions-and-events.html


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 25, 2013)

just talk to jim blum in omaha he says this is the first auction for this auctioneer.he's never auctioned anything before.stuff will be going cheap!! i guarantee it.


----------



## charnleybob (Sep 27, 2013)

Dave, are you going? Is Jim going?
I will be there.


----------



## charnleybob (Sep 27, 2013)

As you can gather from the sales sheet, Don liked the strange and the unusual.


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 28, 2013)

if i get off work early enough i will be there.i work sundays till 12:15.jim will be there.


----------



## charnleybob (Sep 28, 2013)

Cool.
I haven't seen Jim in years.
Who knows what is in this pile of stuff?


----------

